

Show HN: the most intuitive iPad browser (built during SWPhilly in 2 days) - myasmine
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPoWRG2wIFg

======
sunnynagra
There were a couple of times in the video where the demonstrator tapped the
screen an extra time. For example when he would pinch, he would then tap the
screen one more time. I wonder why that is.

~~~
chuise
For what it's worth, I got to play with the app a lot this weekend. It exists
and is going to be pretty awesome.

------
xq3000
Pretty cool. Some fresh UX elements sort of in a spirit of Clear app(?)

------
alphex
Looks great!

